# Proper Stance?



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

I am curious if I am using proper stance when shooting. When I am at the range I watch what other people are doing and most I see are standing with shoulders and feet squared to the target and both arms straight forming a triangle.

When I shoot though I find I am more comfortable standing with my strong side foot slightly back, so my body is turned slightly. (I just feel more stable this way) My left arm is bent, right arm not locked but almost straight. Right hand in a strong grip but not crushing to the point of shaking, with right hand gripped over the bottom portion of my grip and bottom three fingers of my right hand.

Is this a stance that I should be trying to train myself out of, or is my difference in stance just a preference thing that should still work well?

Also I am curious, wouldn't being turned like this also provide an attacker a smaller profile to shoot at? Or is there some other reason for the commonalty of that squared stance I see most offten?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

You might want to look at these to get some ideas on stance:
http://www.corneredcat.com/Basics/stance.aspx
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12009\

According to the definitions in the top link, it sounds to me that you're using a Weaver stance, while the other guys at the range are using a Traditional Isosceles stance. You'd have to ask some of the other guys around here as to which is preferable in what circumstances.

KG


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We have the same stance, man. I've had people try training me into a different stance, but it never works. There is more than one stance, and to be honest with you... there are more stances out there than what the pros talk about and have named. You go with what feels comfortable to you, where you shoot best, and what comes naturally. In a real world situation, having your feet squared with your shoulders isn't going to make a bit of difference, especially if you are moving.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. From what I read it sounds like the chapman stance is closest what I have been using. I just haven't been locking my right arm. I think next time I go shooting I will try it with my arm locked though to see how it feels, and if it affects my accuracy at all.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It sounds like you are using a stance that works for a lot of people. There is more than 1 or 2 ways to get the job done.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The easy way to tell if your stance is effective is to watch your front sight in recoil. If it pops straight up and back down into your sight picture after recoil, you're doing it right. If it wobbles laterally in recoil and you have to do a major sight realignment after the shot, you need to try something else.

The best stance and grip is the one that allows your front sight to go straight up and down in recoil. You'll shoot your best this way, and in less time.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I grew up shooting rifles, not pistols, so I use the same stance.

The "Modern Isocelese" (or however it's spelled) is taught at a lot of the schools, because it is theoretically more "consistant", and for a cop, or soldier wearing body armor, it keeps the armor in front of you, protecting the "soft" sides, and allows better range of motion with armor in the way...

Since 99% of us don't wear body armor... I prefer to present as little target as possible... 

For pure accuracy, the squared up position might be a bit better, but I get more natural sight allignment from a modfied Weaver type of a stance also, and a good push/pull isometric grip on the gun.

When you get to a defensive situation, you will be moving anyway, you will have doors, loved ones, attackers, etc to deal with, and may have to shoot with one hand anyway...

Shooting USPSA, you are almost NEVER squared up to the target. You are moving, crouching, leaning around barriers... Shooting though 120 degrees of rotation from the same position... The LESS I get fixed into a stance, the better my training is, and I feel the same applied should you have to shoot defensively... 

The first thing that goes out the window in a gun fight, is form, followed quickly by your plan...

JeffWard


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The easy way to tell if your stance is effective is to watch your front sight in recoil. If it pops straight up and back down into your sight picture after recoil, you're doing it right. If it wobbles laterally in recoil and you have to do a major sight realignment after the shot, you need to try something else.
> 
> The best stance and grip is the one that allows your front sight to go straight up and down in recoil. You'll shoot your best this way, and in less time.


I agree to a point... If you're leaning out from behind a wall to engage a target (be it in USPSA, IDPA, or your back hallway...) your "stance" is any position that keeps you stable, balanced, and on your feet...

At this point, front sight control is more about grip alignment with the bones of the arm, and grip pressure on the gun. I'm not sure foot placement effects my front sight recoil path much... I hope not.

When it comes down to it... I'd suggest the "intermediate" shooter evolve to practicing from as many SAFE positions and angles as possible, including shooting a "leaning" gun... As you graduate to more advanced shooting, when pouring lead down the range from a box to a piece of paper gets boooooooring... you'll need to shoot accurately from many positions other than "squared up".

Kind of the equivalent to shooting free-throws, or a leaner at the buzzer... Good free-throw technique does nothing for you with a guy in your face, moving across the lane with 2 ticks left.

JeffWard


----------

